# fridge wiring



## 113663 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi All,
I have a 34` Winnebago Adventurer (recent purchase) What a tool!
My problem is I bought it with no control panel on the fridge.
No problem as I thought parts would be simple!!!
Well I have located a very good parts supplier in the states who informed me my Norcold 9182 panel had been superseded etc.

We made the decision to purchase the panel as it should be simple connect wire terminal and click in place. We eagerly awaited delivery..... then got a letter from post office informing us we had to part with another £48.00 customs/VAT. This paid the item was delivered next day.
Great in the wine opened the box, read instructions, simple connect wiring block and click facia panel in position.
I have about one inch of wiring with a 12 pin connector in 2 rows, the new circuit board requires a 12 pin single connector.
Apparently I am a piece of wiring missing, can anyone help?? suppliers??

Any Norcold specialists out there?


----------



## 114695 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Yam,

What is the part number on the new board they sent you?

Also, just to be certain, your unit is AC/Gas, right? Not AC/DC/Gas?

Let me know when you can.

Bill


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

You need Duncan!

www.starspangledspanner.com


----------



## 113663 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Bill
The part number is 625386 apparently supercedes 618198?
Comes complete with eyebrow board and facia and main circuit board.
How do i find out if mine is 2 way or 3way  ?


----------



## 114695 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Yam,

Let me do some checking and get back to you (I work for Norcold and should be able to run this down for you).

Bill


----------



## 114695 (Jul 22, 2008)

Yam,

Sounds like you got the correct kit. The new control board, as you mention, only has a single-row connector. The information I have says that this is correct, and that you should still be able to plug the new board into your existing wiring harness even though the harness has the two rows of contacts.

Does that make sense, or will it not fit?

Let me know what you see whenever you can.

Thanks.

Bill.


----------



## 113663 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Wiring*

Thanks Bill
The eyebrow board has the connection on the right side (as you are facing the fridge)
I have in length approx 1.5 inches of wiring coming through the fridge which has a white factory fitted connector, two rows of six, which is to the left side of the board.
My guess is that I am a piece of wiring missing.
This would take it from my connector across the board and have the connector for the board?
Maybe like ribbon wiring you see in computers?
Any ideas??


----------



## 114695 (Jul 22, 2008)

I know this is going to sound like a dumb question, but can you gently pull some more wire out of the refrigerator cabinet? I don't think you're missing any pieces from the kit you bought, but I don't understand why the wiring is so short.........the connector on the original board was also on the right side.

I'm still running down some more info, but let me know what happens if you gently try to pull some slack wire out to the board.

Thanks.

Bill


----------



## 113663 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Wiring Cont.*

Bill
Tried this, seems that this is factory fitted. Only 2" of wiring then this connector with 2 runs of six wires. As you look at fridge the wiring is coming out of a rectangle hole approx 1" from the door handles.
Can I move hinges to left and handles to right therefor allowing room for the eyebrowboard on the left side?

Still not sure how i would connect, the board clearly has 12 pins in line whereby my wiring as mentioned is two runs of six!


----------



## 114695 (Jul 22, 2008)

Yam,

Well, I think I've figured out what the problem is.

When the previous owner of your RV removed the control board, they must have removed the pig-tail/extension cord from the fridge and left it attached to the control board. They should have left the extension on the fridge to avoid the problem you have now.

We *used* to sell that extension cord, but it was discontinued some time ago due to lack of demand.

The good news is that I *might* be able to find you one in a week or two. When we get returned product from the field, it often comes in with that connector wire still in place.

If you can, send me an email and let's make a plan for me to send you one of these as soon as I can find one.

You can email me at [email protected].

Thanks.


----------



## 113663 (Jun 24, 2008)

Bill
My email:
[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## 113663 (Jun 24, 2008)

Bill
My email:
[email protected]
Thanks


----------

